# c632



## mike 555 (Nov 7, 2007)

this is a small tanker moored off gravesend.
her history evades me.
can anyone help.
mike


----------



## BlythSpirit (Dec 17, 2006)

Mike - it would have helped if you had actually included a photo of the tanker you wanted help with.


----------



## mike 555 (Nov 7, 2007)

sir,
it may be easy for you,but i did try posting the picture of the tanker but how??


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

Mike,
You need to use the green "Post Reply" button.
Under the main window is the ability to "manage attachments" and this is self explanatory.
The picture you are trying to attach must be the default size because the forum software doesn't do a resize the way the gallery software does.
Regards
Kris


----------



## King Ratt (Aug 23, 2005)

Kris
I see you mention that the gallery software resizes pictures. Up until acouple of months ago I was able to UPLOAD pictures without any "fiddling" .
Since then I have had to make adjustments to the pictures as they were "out of limits" for want of a better expression. Has there been a change to the way the Gallery software works?

73 

KR


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

KR
I think the limit for upload size to be resized (if you see what I mean) was changed.
Cheers
Kris


----------



## mike 555 (Nov 7, 2007)

i have just attempted to upload the picture.
will find out in a minute if i have done it.
mike


----------



## Peter4447 (Jan 26, 2006)

Hi Mike
Can't help with her history but if you put in Candourity in the Gallery search engine it might help to point you in the right direction.
Peter4447


----------

